# Asus P5LP-LE help! I need to update or unlock bios.



## Manixx (Jul 31, 2007)

*HP Asus P5LP-LE mobo support a Core 2 duo?*

Hi All! :wave: I'm a first timer and need some help. I currently have an HP 7250 Media Center Running Windows Vista Premium. It has a Pentium D 820 processor inside right now and I want to move to a Core 2 Duo e4400. I installed the processor last night and the PC will not post! I Installed the old chip again and no problem booting. I did all the latest MOBO bios updates from HP's website but It still will not support the chip! I'll be very sad if I cannot get this to work. 

The Specs of my PC are:
HP Media Center M7250N
Pentium D 820 (Socket 775, 800Mhz FSB)
2 GB DDR2 Ram
250GB Sata HD
Asus P5LP-LE Motherboard (Specific to HP)
BIOS Release Date: 2006-05-01 
BIOS Version: 3.17 - 04/20/2006 (Current BIOS if from the HP website)

I guess i'm just looking for a hacked BIOS that will run a Core 2 Duo or some other way I can get this to run. Thanks in advance. If you need more info post what you need and I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## Manixx (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: HP Asus P5LP-LE support a Core 2 duo*

Oh, I almost forgot. I found this post with a user that is running the same mobo as me with a Core 2 processor.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/asus-p5lp-le-157140.html
It's the third reply down.
So it looks like it is possible.


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: HP Asus P5LP-LE support a Core 2 duo*



Manixx said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. I found this post with a user that is running the same mobo as me with a Core 2 processor.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/asus-p5lp-le-157140.html
> It's the third reply down.
> So it looks like it is possible.


Good day,
My computer is a Costco complete PC Package. It is a:

HP Pavilion a6077c-b
Motherboard: Asus P5LP-LE (Leonite 5.0)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 @ 2.0GHZ voltage 1.075v Version 1.40.5
Mainboard Chipset: Intel i945G/GZ
Southbridge: Intel 82801 GB (1CH7)
Bios: Phoenix Ver. 5.13 Date 02/16/07
Graphics: GeForce 7500

PLL = ICS954141CFLF

y


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: HP Asus P5LP-LE support a Core 2 duo*

Limstone and leonite's might be difernt from each other. Chek what your mobo is exactly. O and if anybody know how to unlock my bios feel free to let me know. I want to overclock my prosesor. Slao since it's a flashable bios i think it's possible!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP Asus P5LP-LE support a Core 2 duo*

Part / Feature Specification / Support 
Motherboard description Motherboard manufacturer's name: ASUS P5LP-LE 
HP/Compaq name: Lithium-UL8E 
CPU/Processor Socket: 775 
Supports Pentium D (Smithfield) up to 3.2 GHz and Pentium4 (Prescott) up to 580 and 670 
System bus 533 MHz, 800 MHz, 1066 MHz 
Chipset Northbridge: Intel 945P 
Southbridge: Intel I/O Controller Hub 7


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: HP Asus P5LP-LE support a Core 2 duo*

This is what I have.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...me=c00389438&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN#N308
Except I changed the video card to Nvidia 8600 gt
And I put more RAM in I have 3gigs of RAM.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: HP Asus P5LP-LE support a Core 2 duo*

Also I tried Unlocking my bios If anybody knows anything about that. Or overclocking the prossesor. Because I have all these cool things in my computer and my prossesor sux! PLEAE find it in you hearts to help....


----------



## Txxnnok (May 27, 2008)

Madblaster,
I was recently given a hp7100y media center and I was wanting to do the same thing. If you are still around would you tell me what happened? Did it work out? All the specs are the same except the motherboard I believe is a 945g for me.


----------

